# time to change line ?



## jterryh

Have three rods and reels. Two with mono ( used once every couple of weeks) one with braid. Line on reels is over one year old. When is it time to change line on reels ?


----------



## fishnfowler2

*what to consider?*

I'm old school also and still use mono on several of my reels. Many factors come into play here: brand/type line the mono is (quality), how many months you fish a year (more use, more wear), climate stored in (heat degrades mono), a few things you can ask yourself- is your line holding memory, has it become brittle recently (snaps mid-line or easier than it used to) if you have been fishing alot on the bottom (does the line have frey on it near the lure) you should be able to take it from here. Personally I change line depending on above stresses mentioned.


----------



## jterryh

*Lot to consider.*

Thanks.


----------



## tngbmt

does braid have a shelf life? i see them on sale and afraid to buy something like a 5 yrs old spool.


----------



## txdukklr

tngbmt said:


> does braid have a shelf life? i see them on sale and afraid to buy something like a 5 yrs old spool.


I don't believe it does, I have stuff that is years old that I still use.

I actually had a ton of luck with a spool of fins pink that was literally white because of the use. I spooled it in reverse onto another rod and will get another lifetime out of it.


----------

